# Thoughts on Chaos Dwarfs w/ WoC



## Atreyu (May 30, 2011)

Hey everyone. For a few days I have been reading through the Tamurkhan book and looking at the Chaos Dwarf entries. I wanted to ask what people think of WoC being able to have them as a part of the regular army setup? It is something I definitely want to try out it seems fun but I have gotten mixed opinions ranging from "Awesome try it out" to "that is totally unfair", so I wanted to see what the people of Heresy thought of this.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

As it adds many units to the WoC list I can see how, if used for the purposes of extreme combinations, it could be unfair. Conversely, if used to add great looking models then it could be weaker than plain WoC as it fills spaces that could be used for powerful WoC units.

Overall I would have no issue facing an army built to leverage WoC melee potential and CD fire-power, as it would be a glorious tale of overwhelming evil.


----------

